# Adelman wants a "very aggressive" off-season



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> Rick Adelman doesn't seem to be interested in a patient rebuilding program with the Timberwolves. The veteran NBA coach wants the club to be "very aggressive" in whatever offseason approach is taken to improve the team, which has missed the playoffs for the eighth consecutive year.
> 
> "We can't wait," Adelman, the Wolves' first-year coach, said Tuesday. "You hope your young people get better, but that's not a given. Other people you can get, in free agency or trades, are givens. We have to be aggressive in all those areas."





> Adelman pointed out a couple of priorities the Wolves must address in the offseason.
> 
> "We need better ball handling throughout the lineup, not just the point guards, and better perimeter scoring," he said. "We don't have that. I don't think we realized how hard it was going to be to replace people. We had made real strides until the all-star break. Then we fell apart. You have to evaluate how much better people can get and where do we go as far as adding depth to this team."
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_20472348/timberwolves-rick-adelman-seeks-quick-talent-upgrade


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

Kevin's spot on. They have everything going for them that they need...except a desirable location to live. 

This off-season could be huge in showing Love that the team is serious about competing. If they spend money unwisely and give out bad contracts, they may blow their one big chance.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

Comically enough, this is probably one of the ideal landing spots for Dwight Howard if he wants to compete while still being the marquee guy, but he'd never live there because of the whether. The good news is that they have a serviceable enough center in Pekovic that they don't need to overpay for a Dalembert-type. One or two solid starters on the wings and a good dose of health and they should make a jump next year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

They have to make the playoffs next year to be seen as a success I would say.

They're on the cusp, have two great young players in Love and Rubio, and some solid role players to fill out the team.

A solid scoring 2 or 3 thats competent on defense and this is a scary team in my books. I'd like to see them do well.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

They need a go to wing scorer in the worst way.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*



Luke said:


> They need a go to wing scorer in the worst way.


Who do they go for though? 

A Danny Granger type guy would do wonders on that team, although there's nothing on the Wolves the Pacers would trade him for outside of Rubio or Love and that's not happening. 

Looking at this years free agent crop, there's almost nothing at the 3. Gordon or Mayo seem like the best suited options at the 2. Would be pretty funny if they landed Mayo back on the team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

Eric Gordon maybe? The Kings are apparently shopping Tyreke Evans? This team won't contend until they have someone on the wing that can break down a defense and is a threat for 20+ every night. They have the other peices in place, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

If they can be aggressive then they absolutely should be. Wouldn't make sense to just keep all the younger players and not add any veterans and players who have proven to be productive if they're able to. 

Tyreke and Gordon would be fun to watch with this team. 

I wonder if the Wolves try to trade Beasley again this off-season or if they'll keep him around as their 6th man.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

OJ Mayo seems to have been readily available


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

If I were the Wolves I might try and ship Beasely or Williams (or both) and see if I could get Gordon in a sign and trade. His shooting ability would help create space for Rubio and his rebounding/passing deficiencies would be hidden behind Love/Rubio.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

If Tyreke Evans is available I would definitely look at that. 

I would not pick up the options on Miller.
Williams for Evans sounds like a great trade.
Ridnour to the Lakers maybe for something would be nice. 
Milicic for Budinger of the Rockets maybe?
(And sign and trade Beasley on any of these deals to get it done.

Pekovic/????
Love/????
Budinger/????
Evans
Rubio/Barea

And sign the others.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

T-Pups looking @ Alexey Shved, from CSKA Moscow... Also hearing that we like Nic Batum.



> Jonathan Givony ‏ @DraftExpress
> 
> No. Free agent for all 30 teams. *There are some rumors that Minnesota might sign him.* Not sure. RT @criteriado Was Shved drafted?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Adelmen wants a "very aggressive" off-season*

Rubio/Tyreke is a less than ideal pairing. Rubio/Gordon on the other hand, would be great.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Do we think Pekovic is a good enough defender behind Love? Because if that's not solved you can splurge for Eric Gordon and find yourself stuck.

I'd try to go after McGee before a scorer who you can find more easily. We see McGee has no problem with a coach that's not going for BS, and he and Rubio are a definite match, and defensively he can cover up Love's deficiencies in the zone with the threat of the blocked/altered shot. 

Then for next year you try to pull a Grizzlies and facilitate offense through ran plays and hope Rubio develops more of a to the basket game, or even trade Pekovic for a wing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I actually think Mayo can be had rather cheaply. When he's locked in and not shouldering the scoring load off the bench, he's a good defender. Rubio is also a very good, rangy positional defender. If they could somehow land Mayo AND Batum, I think that's better than just paying the max to a guy like Gordon.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ I agree.


----------

